# Car Speakers in Dubai .



## rixon.d9 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello people, I'm looking to buy some quality Audio Coax speakers and Amplifier.
Looking for brands like JL audio, Kenwood , Alpine.

Can you suggest me places where I can find some Good Showroom with plenty of choices.
I already been to Deira, Gulf Wireless , Carrefour but they have only SONY,PIONEER,KENWOOD.

Need to buy ASAP !


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you tried Sharaf DG, they have the most diverse collection of electronics in my opinion, could be worth a look ...


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Sharaf DG is only a decent place to go if you know what you want and they happen to stock it. The specialist car audio places I believe are in the city. I think there is a street that has a load of them but i cant remember the name, sorry. Yellow Hat has a few car hifi bits to, head units, amps, some quote expensive stuff too. Try there.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 3, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Have you tried Sharaf DG, they have the most diverse collection of electronics in my opinion, could be with a look ...


I have been to sharaf DG, again they have only pioneer and kenwood and very few choices.
Only place I havent been is the Sheikh Zayed Road , Any noticable Outlets there ?


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 3, 2013)

Southak said:


> Sharaf DG is only a decent place to go if you know what you want and they happen to stock it. The specialist car audio places I believe are in the city. I think there is a street that has a load of them but i cant remember the name, sorry. Yellow Hat has a few car hifi bits to, head units, amps, some quote expensive stuff too. Try there.


U mean Deira ? Would be great help If U could Recall the street name !!!


----------

